# Disney's 'Princess and the Frog' teaser trailer..



## florabundance (Jul 31, 2008)

YouTube - Disney's The Princess and the Frog official teaser

Thoughts/opinions?

I'll be seeing it. It's freaking 2D.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't wait til it comes out! It looks adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I miss 2D Disney movies.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 31, 2008)

I will be getting that on dvd!! It looks too cute.I love disney movies..and so do the kids.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 31, 2008)

it looks so cute! I love those movies. I hate all the new computerized 3d ones I always miss the old movies


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

im such a disney frantic! i can not wait for this to come out....so excited!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks really cute


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 12, 2008)

AH! Anika Noni Rose is the perfect voice! The character even looks like her.  It is so exciting that Disney is finally going to have a black princess!  I can't wait to go see this, I hope my niece is in town when it comes out.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 20, 2008)

i have planned on taking my sisters and my daughter to see it as well as get the accompanying merchandise (for room decor). it is exciting to see a black Disney princess as it will give little girls more variety and i hope they continue the trend with representing different ethnicities.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks cute! I don't think I could find any one to go with me (and don't want to look like some crazy pervy lady going by myself), so I'll probably get the DVD.

I miss 2D Disney. Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, Lion King (the classics from my generation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), how can you beat that stuff? Look at the fluidity of the animation, sure has come a long way.


----------



## nikki (Aug 20, 2008)

That looks like a really cute movie!!  I'm sure I'll be at the theater with my kids to see it!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

It does look like it's going to be a cute movie.  The jury is still out on that lightning bug.  I don't know how I feel about that.  I am so glad Anika Noni Rose got the part.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah um... that lightning bug does remind me of a drunk hobo. lol. i wish i would have known that they looked like that before, maybe i wouldn't have tried to catch them when i was young.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 20, 2008)

shes so pretty!


----------

